# Marshel law



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

That would be in building code


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I was told 2 feet by the sprinkler guy a couple of jobs ago. No idea
of the specific code.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I belive that is in the sprinkler code not our code


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

If the fixture obstructs the water coverage you have a problem.


----------



## USMC240 (Aug 7, 2012)

What if the sprinkler obstructs light coverage?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

walkerj said:


> If the fixture obstructs the water coverage you have a problem.


fixtures that are not flush mount will obstruct the water


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

USMC240 said:


> What if the sprinkler obstructs light coverage?


...thought the same thing when epa dinged me for light polution:blink:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

360max said:


> fixtures that are not flush mount will obstruct the water


That's what I said?


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

According to NFPA 13, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, any types of obstructions should be kept at a minimum of 18in. from standard spray sprinklers and 36in. from early suppression fast response and large drop sprinklers.


----------



## sullivanth (Feb 23, 2013)

Jimmybo said:


> The local fire inspector want lighting fixtures away from sprinkler heads. Does anyone know the minimum distance between a lighting fixture and a sprinkler head? Is this anywhere in the code? Or is it MaRshEL Law???


Sprinkler code requires an 18" clearance for standard heads.
Think its in NFPA 13, Art 8


----------

